# Best suburbs in Melbourne for renting?



## trisshhh

Can anyone please suggest the Best suburbs in Melbourne for renting?


----------



## Wanderer

trisshhh said:


> Can anyone please suggest the Best suburbs in Melbourne for renting?


Depends on what you mean by best trisshhh?
Is it price, closeness to city, more established area or what?
You'll find that the closer in you are, pricing is likely higher but then you'll likely have less need for transport and public transport will be handier and there'll be much more about in established community ammentities and cultural activities.
The more expensive suburbs are generally those that are from bayside anticlockwise around to the Yarra River and beyond a little and keep going anticlockwise and you'll have a mixture of more recently developed suburbs and former housing commission style areas and then more older established suburbs of closer inner suburbs and areas like Williamstown and Yarraville down where the Yarra runs into the Bay have reasonable poularity and cost.
The public transport is probably a bit better for the Bay to Yarra quadrant and for inner suburbs by trams.
If you use maps and even google earth you get an idea of what areas look more established with parks and those areas where there's more industry and then if you like the look of a few locations you can then look up rentals by suburban name on sites like domain and realestate .


----------



## trisshhh

Thanks for the info. I would like to know more which are the best suburbs price wise but not too far from the city.


----------



## Wanderer

You could probably look at the closer in suburbs in an arc from Footscray around CW to Northcote, North Fitzroy and include areas like Moonie Ponds, Essendon and Brunswick and all nearby suburbs.
You could also compare what's on offer in those suburbs with those in the area between Dandenong Road and St. Kilda Road, two major trunk roads which run east and south from St. Kilda Junction, all easy enough to pick up off a map as it is on the southern end of Albert Park, a big green area with lake in the middle and a couple of kilometres south of the CBD.
Probably be a bit more expensive but generally a nicer area.


----------



## trisshhh

Thanks a lot for the valuable help


----------

